# Ready to start a High Court challenge to the margin issue



## PadKiss (21 Jul 2016)

Hi all
I have sent an email today to all who have contacted me in relation to commencing the matters relating to Permanent tsb to court. This includes the margin issues, inconsistencies in their dealings with customers, damages, and causes and effects of their actions. We are in the process of issuing summonses on behalf of the affected customers. I had hoped that PTSB's Jeremy Masding and his management would engage constructively to look to resolve matters to our satisfaction but this has not happened. The issuing of the summons will stop the clock in terms of the statute waiver in place for one year following acceptance of the Redress Letter. I am pleased to report that I now have a team in place with the required level of expertise to help with our court cases. This includes my preferred Senior Counsel along with Crowley Millar Solicitors. I have continued to gather the evidence that will be required for our cases. This is a very important matter to each of the customers and the levels of work to get it to this stage reflects the importance of the matters. I am certain in my belief that this should never have occurred and I am determined to bring to the courts the reasons it has occurred and the continued attempts to frustrate the affected customers. People know the answers to my questions. I remain determined to prove that what has occurred here, should never have happened and never be allowed to happen again. If some affected customers still have questions please contact us by email on info@padraickissane.ie. I have stated in my email that I remain available to Permanent tsb to resolve matters directly but that ball is in their 'court' now. To date they have chosen not to do so. I want to put on record that I am absolutely determined to achieve the proper and correct outcome on behalf of my clients and expose fully what has occurred here, which will now occur -in the court cases. Padraic


----------



## Somar (22 Jul 2016)

Hi Padraic

No surprise PTSB are not playing ball so far, that has always been their style to keep the head down and hope the issue goes away. They thrive on events like Brexit as it takes them and other banks out of the spotlight!! 

Could you tell me please will the upcoming cases in the high court against PTSB be only for customers in the redress programme and/or if so, will you be putting forward a separate case and proceedings for customers outside the redress at a later date whom were also fleeced and continue to be fleeced by PTSB

Thanks in advance Padraic
Keep up the great work


----------



## PadKiss (24 Jul 2016)

Somar
The matters we are bringing to court will also relate and affect accounts that were not in the initial Redress cases. Margins being attempted by this lender is the key area (will affect customers in the broader Central Bank review) for obvious reasons but there are other matters that will be included also. It is unfortunate that we have to go to these lengths but these customers are left with no other choice to ensure what they were told at outset is applied to their accounts Padraic


----------



## Freshstart (24 Jul 2016)

Padraic in cases were it is the rate that is the issue are you seeking a specific rate to be applied or in general a rate that is "fairer"?


----------



## PadKiss (26 Jul 2016)

All
Specific rate is used in each loan unique to the terms of each loan and this is what I will be seeking to have restored. Not any of the made up rate options introduced after the loan began.


----------

